# 2012 OMBTT Circuit and Opens Dates



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Sat 04/21 Indian Lake Approved
Sat 05/12 Grand Lake Approved
Sat 06/02 Buckeye 
Sat 06/30 Delaware Approved
Sun 07/15 Indian Approved
Sun 08/19 Optional (Members only from circuit) Lake Erie 100% payback at Ramp 200.00 team entry (No points or Classic qualification) Dempsy. Canadian waters are open and Largemouth and Smallmouth both on this one.Approved
Sat 09/29 Alum Creek 

Classic 11/8-9 KY Lake Moors Resort

Opens
06/17 Fathers Day Open 2nd annual Indian Lake Moundswood Approved
07/08 Childrens Hospital Pediactric Cancer benifit tournament at Oshugnessey all proceeds other than prize money and donations to them.
08/4-5 POT~A~GOLD open 285 entry fee huge payouts already have people entering it and limited to 105 boats.
10/07 Lake Erie (Greenfish Only Event) West Harbor

I also have info on a new tournament at KY Lake by their Chamber of commerence. 4 states compete Ohio will have a tennitive date of 04/14 and you compete against ohio anglers only. With full field 5,000 for 1st place and a certain percentage goes to the Classic in Oct with other divisions I think a total of 4 for a fully rigged Ranger Boat.
For more info call John Parks at Fishermans Headqurters 270-527-5938 or go to website at http://www.fishermans-headquarters.com/index.htm

Thanks, Jami 614-496-5212


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the update Jami. Looks like a GREAT schedule! I updated your dates on my blog.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

no squito opens besides the pot o gold?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I wish I could do the smaller opens but we thought we would try putting on a big payout open. I am so covered up with tournaments this year to take on any more dates. We will be running the Warrior Baits tournament again this year and it is free. We are going to stay with the pot a gold but may be able to start having a smaller open again in the future.


----------

